# Weather station for Rachio



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a weather station that doesn't cost 200+$ that will synchronize to the services thst Rachio used to pull weather data?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@dfw_pilot ?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The Davis units aren't $200, they're a lot more, lol. I think Costco has some. Look for a unit that will upload to PWS Weather, or use software on your computer to upload to it.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@dfw_pilot I can't seem to find which ones actually upload to PWS Weather without a computer. Not really a fan of trying to keep a machine running solely to sync data to a PWS.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Have a read of my PWS thread.

You don't need a computer to run 24/7.

There are solutions like the one I use like this.

Here's some more good info on PWSWeather.


----------

